# Lisle Drill Grinder Mods



## ksierens (Aug 5, 2015)

My brother-in-law had given me a Lisle 91000 drill grinder that was pretty neglected.  I was able to clean it up and make some modifications to make it more usable and wanted to share with everyone.

The first mod was to drill out the pin that held in the drill holder and replace it with a tapered pin, so I could remove it when I did not need it.  It really sticks out there and makes it hard to store.




I also made a stop collar for the ‘X’ axis, so I can control the depth, and a 7/8” arbor for the cutoff wheels with a LH thread.




Lastly, I ordered an ER-25 extension, since I already have a full set of ER-25 collets.




Since my Benchmaster Milling machine uses 2mt collets, I am always having to cut down tooling to fit in them, so now I can use this grinder as a cutoff saw, so I also made a disk that can be used to quickly align the tool holder for this purpose.




Eventually I will add an indexing adapter for the ER-25 extension to fit into so I can touch up the end of end mills, oh and of course for sharpening drills


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 5, 2015)

I have to assume  your machine was extensively restored, (cleaned and painted, anyway) congratulations, it looks new.  Ditto on the modifications. 

For sharpening end mills, make a sprung finger which will support each flute in position and snap out of the way and back as you rotate the mill. Its adjustable vertically and horizontally, can be adjusted to any diameter/number of flutes.


----------



## ksierens (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Tom, not too extensive, disassembled it, wire brushed the parts and painted it.

Do you have any pictures of the "Sprung Finger"?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 5, 2015)

All I have is a 35 year old memory of using one.  Picture a piece of .030 steel sheet,shaped like one end of a green bean, mounted on a small block of steel. This block is attache to a rod with a hinge and a spring, allowing it to be rigid in one direction and flex in the other. The rod is inserted in a hole below the point of grinding, adjustable, up and down and in Y, to accommodate differing diameters of cutter. As you rotate the end mill, it springs aside to let the flute pass, and springs back to support the next flute when it is end is being ground. It also worked (on the grinder my employer had) (if you were very careful) for grinding the side of the flute (diameter of the cutter.)


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice job on the painting. Glad your thinking out of the box, your modifications make the drill grinder worth it's weight in gold. I'm keeping my eye out for a tool & cutter grinder myself, if I find one of these ill scoop it up and follow your lead . Good job let us know with more progresses .


----------

